# In-laws, am I expecting to much



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

My dad passed away 8 days ago. I left had to go out of state, 10 hours away.

I've been in my H family for 17 years been married almost 16. I don't expect flowers, or a card to be sent by my 3 bil, or 1 sil. I do expect a simple text, that's the least they can send me. Did I get any texts, or calls? No, nada, nil! My feelings are hurt, or top of my grief.

I have been there for each one of them. I have sent texts when each has lost a beloved pet, and they can't send me a text when I have lost my dad.

Bil gf of 2 years was accepted into a medical program, and she was sent messages from the family by: text, e-mail, and fb.

I'm crushed. If I say anything to my H, he will naturally defend his family, always has.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No, you aren't expecting too much. Families should be there for each other. A simple phone call, text, or card would have meant a lot.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I feel for you. Not only are your in laws cold, they show an obvious preference for your BIL's girlfriend. She's not even a wife! The wound is deeper because of the crippling grief over the loss of your father.
Since they have chosen to behave in an insensitive manner, the challenge is manage your expecatations from now on. I wish you strength and healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

